# MOASRT implications to 215?



## Signal-Man (14 Sep 2005)

Is anyone in possession of concrete information pertaining to the new MOSART system and the alterations / revisions it will bring forth to the 215 MOC?   I've heard it all, the rumour mill is getting out of control, please, anyone, bring some closure.

Firstly, are the 227 and 215 trades going to be amalgamated?

Will what you do warrant spec pay versus what you are _(for instance an Op vs a Tech)_?   An example would be a Sig Op under the MOSART programme who employs tac-comms and crypto will not get spec, but a Sig Op employed as a satcom specialist or Network Admin will.   Both are Sigs, but their job criterium are different.

I'm a network admin, and have been on civy street before I joined.   I obtained an asscociates degree in Business Admin and Computer Science and had some relevant work experience & certifications before enlisting.   Under MOSART, would I remain in my IT environment & specialty or could I still branch into other 215 fields if needed _(field / tactical comms, NCCIS, etc.)_?

Are their any experinced senior NCO's with an insiders glance that could help me confirm or negate these and any other rumours spinning around?  I want to properly gage my career aspirations.   When is this bloody system supposed to be implimented anyway?

Thank you all in advance for your time and consideration into this matter.

_VVV_


----------



## Signal-Man (17 Sep 2005)

Anyone at all ... ?


----------



## Bert (17 Sep 2005)

Signal-Man

I don't personally have objective information about MOSART.   Its still obscure to alot of us specifically
as to what it implies.   For additional information, check out this site:

http://hr.ottawa-hull.mil.ca/mosart/engraph/home_e.asp

From my limited understanding, many MOCs have inclusive and exclusive training streams.
One aspect of MOSART is the ability of personnel in MOCs/MOSs to shift laterally more easily by
taking specific trade courses... as an example SigOp to Tech227.   There are a host of
advantages and major concerns concerning MOSART but others with more knowledge are better 
to discuss the topic.

The 215 and 227/226 as they are currently structured will not be amalgamated.   The techs often assist
the line-men in cable pulls and terminations but the 215 trade goes well beyond the scope of techs
(cable trucking, comms cabling, electrical power cabling, tower maintenance, cabling standards).


----------



## Radop (28 Oct 2005)

The full aspects of mosart are still being worked out.

The best thing I heard about it was that it would provide some of what you described such as spec pay for certain positions and not for others.  Unfortunately, IMHO, I think this will mean the death of all signals trades getting spec pay.  As far as I know, 227 and 215 will continue to be seperate trades.  With advancement in technology though, the waters become muddy.  When computers first came in, Rad Ops were the ones who ran the systems, fixed them and operated them.  Now Sig Ops cannot open them up (even though we know we do when it is required) but we can operate and network them.  Techs seldom operate the systems but network and repair them.  Hopefully as the system becomes on line, the information will start to flow out of Ottawa and the career shop.


----------

